# Using Lego in fish tanks for decoration



## Marc Swan (May 17, 2020)

Hi there,

I have a 64L fish tank which can be set up for tropical or cold water fish. My blackmoors unfortunately got sick and died, did everything and tried everything I could but nothing worked. Looking for some advice on the best way to set up a new tank to ensure they stay healthy and best maintenance practices for a tank this size. And the main questions is Lego safe to use as a decoration inside a fish tank as ice read a number on conflicting opinions on the topic. Any help would be appreciated and stay safe guys


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marc Swan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 64L fish tank which can be set up for tropical or cold water fish. My blackmoors unfortunately got sick and died, did everything and tried everything I could but nothing worked. Looking for some advice on the best way to set up a new tank to ensure they stay healthy and best maintenance practices for a tank this size. And the main questions is Lego safe to use as a decoration inside a fish tank as ice read a number on conflicting opinions on the topic. Any help would be appreciated and stay safe guys


First off, welcome to PF.
@LinznMilly shouldn't this be in "New aquarium advice"

Also for setting up a tank, I highly recommend checking out the guides in the fish keeping chat. 
Here is a link to a very well made guide for setting up. https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/fishkeeping-basics-setting-up.527164/


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marc Swan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a 64L fish tank which can be set up for tropical or cold water fish. My blackmoors unfortunately got sick and died, did everything and tried everything I could but nothing worked. Looking for some advice on the best way to set up a new tank to ensure they stay healthy and best maintenance practices for a tank this size. And the main questions is Lego safe to use as a decoration inside a fish tank as ice read a number on conflicting opinions on the topic. Any help would be appreciated and stay safe guys


Regarding the use of Lego, I would not recommend it as I am not sure about if the plastic will release any chemicals later on. Also the bricks could be a danger for some fish, mainly long fined fish but also angle fish, flower horn ect...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The proper Lego brand is non-toxic so should be fine, I have seen people use it in their tanks. However I have heard that it is better to assemble it underwater to prevent air pockets and to ensure it sinks. As @George Duke-Cohan says though, depending on what you want to build I would be careful about adding any fish with long fins in case they could get caught or snagged on the decor.

Have you decided what kind of fish you want for the tank? 64L is actually too small as a long term home for goldfish, so a small, tropical community would probably work out better.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi.

Well, if Windsor and LegoLand Denmark can use the bricks in their aquaria . . .

On a serious note, Lego is non-toxic and aquarium safe, although Lego themselves don't recommend their use in fish tanks (but in Legoland, with sharks? That's OK.  )

The main reason against it seems to be their buoyancy tendency and the fact that they can collect dirt, trap fish inside them or the fish can catch their fins on them. Most of which can be said about any number of other ornaments - including natural ones.

It wouldn't be my choice, but it's your tank. As long as you're sensible about it and choose the fish with care, there's no reason why you can't. 

60ltrs, however, limits you to a small shoal of fish such as neon Tetras.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well, if Windsor and LegoLand Denmark can use the bricks in their aquaria . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks for moving it. I was not sure if it was ok to ask you to do so, or just wait for you to find it your self.


----------



## Marc Swan (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice and the links to help me set up, can anyone recommend a docile tropical fish for a tank this size? As I’m aware many species tend to fight in this group of fish.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I would so want a colony of the larger shrimp species in there
especially if youre going to use lego to make ornaments
it would be such fun watching them scurrying about it all


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marc Swan said:


> Thanks for all the advice and the links to help me set up, can anyone recommend a docile tropical fish for a tank this size? As I'm aware many species tend to fight in this group of fish.


Tetras are good fish. If you want to, this is pushing it with your tank size, but maybe a dwarf puffer (Carinotetraodon travancoricus). I would highly advice doung lots of research into the fish, they are best kept alone and your tank would just about be big enough for one. They are not easy to look after and will require good maintenance schedule, but they are super cute, and will be nice to have. They won't be a problem with other fish as they can't really be with other fish (like at all, NO other tank mates). Not recommended for a beginner due to care needs.

Just a suggestion but I know the other more knowledgeable members (like magpie and LinznMilly) will also have good suggestion.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> I would so want a colony of the larger shrimp species in there
> especially if youre going to use lego to make ornaments
> it would be such fun watching them scurrying about it all


when you say larger do you refer to none neocardina and more like a bamboo shrimp? Because they are great fun to watch. I have blue carbon rili and a bamboo shrimp (Alfred) they are both so fun to watch.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> when you say larger do you refer to none neocardina and more like a bamboo shrimp? Because they are great fun to watch. I have blue carbon rili and a bamboo shrimp (Alfred) they are both so fun to watch.


as long as they like the same water ph and quality
wont fit in each others mouth, which can be a problem with bamboos, theyre such quick growers
also bamboos do like a few live plants in there, so take that into consideration
and
one doesnt mix Neocaridina,
id go for any shrimp as being more active and fun, over 10ish neons


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> as long as they like the same water ph and quality
> wont fit in each others mouth, which can be a problem with bamboos, theyre such quick growers
> also bamboos do like a few live plants in there, so take that into consideration
> and
> ...


Yeah my bamboo shrimp is in a different tank to my blue carbon rili.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> maybe a dwarf puffer (Carinotetraodon travancoricus). .


they are brilliant, quite clever, for a fish
you can even train them to a point, to come to the front of the tank,or move something to the front for a treat ( like a little floating ball) they can aslo tell you when it is food time by tapping the front of the tank
they get quite attached
were very very expensive and wild caught when my late husband kept them, seems every pet shop, including [email protected] have them now, but go to a proper aquarist shop if you want to get one
and, as is said by George Duke-Cohan, you need to educate educate, yourself and then educate some more, theyre not like keeping guppys or tetras


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Thanks for moving it. I was not sure if it was ok to ask you to do so, or just wait for you to find it your self.


Tagging me is fine.



Marc Swan said:


> Thanks for all the advice and the links to help me set up, can anyone recommend a docile tropical fish for a tank this size? As I'm aware many species tend to fight in this group of fish.


There are a few species that are known for territorial aggression - the aforementioned puffer, anabantids such as bettas and gourami and the cichlids, but the majority tend to be small shoaling or gregarious fish.

Would you happen to know your tap water nitrate and hardness (pH and GH)? This will help us narrow down the fish most suited to your water.  You can find the information on your water company's website, or take a sample down to the Aquatics store and ask them to test it for you, but if you do that, ask them to write the results down in ppm or mg/l - don't just let them tell you "it's fine".


----------



## Marc Swan (May 17, 2020)

I will take a sample to the aquatic shop in my area and ask them to test it for me first.

The attachment below is the only advice regarding my word I could find on Scottish Water who are my water supplier.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marc Swan said:


> I will take a sample to the aquatic shop in my area and ask them to test it for me first.
> 
> The attachment below is the only advice regarding my word I could find on Scottish Water who are my water supplier.


Thanks for the info. Just as a recommendation, you could do a water test using your normal tap water for a base line, this will allow you to know what your water will always contain, then when you do testing on your tank anything above your base line, you will know it is extra. Just helps, it is not required but recommended. Do you have any ideas yet regarding what fish you want? Do you want bright colours? Long fin? Do you want a group or maybe just one nice looking fish?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> I would so want a colony of the larger shrimp species in there
> especially if youre going to use lego to make ornaments
> it would be such fun watching them scurrying about it all


Love this idea, I can imagine it would be so entertaining to watch them!

In a tank that size (depending on your water chemistry) I think I'd go for a decent sized shoal of some kind of microrasbora. And depending on what you build I think it would look awesome to add a bunch of plants too and make it look like abandoned Lego structures have been taken over by nature


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> Love this idea, I can imagine it would be so entertaining to watch them!
> 
> In a tank that size (depending on your water chemistry) I think I'd go for a decent sized shoal of some kind of microrasbora. And depending on what you build I think it would look awesome to add a bunch of plants too and make it look like abandoned Lego structures have been taken over by nature


Amazing idea. That would look so cool.


----------



## Marc Swan (May 17, 2020)

I wouldn’t be going for any long fin fis if I’m using the Lego idea seems too risky. Either small bright tropical or the shrimp was a great idea. How many shrimp and what species would you recommend for this type of tank.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Marc Swan said:


> I wouldn't be going for any long fin fis if I'm using the Lego idea seems too risky. Either small bright tropical or the shrimp was a great idea. How many shrimp and what species would you recommend for this type of tank.


Neocardina have very low bioload so you can add like 15-30 but they will reproduce so keep that in mind. Do some research on the different types of shrimp.... there are loads to choose from.


----------

